# Boys hiked all NH 48 4k's



## MtnMagic (Sep 9, 2003)

Here is a fine article on the front page of yesterday's Concord (NH) Monitor about two 12 year old boys finishing their "list". 
http://www.cmonitor.com/stories/front2003/090803_hikers_2003.shtml
Well worth the read!


----------



## pedxing (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice story... somehow a little noise slipped into the link.  This should work:

http://www.cmonitor.com/stories/front2003/090803_hikers_2003.shtml


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes, there was noise.
Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Max (Sep 10, 2003)

I felt equally as proud in 1988 when my son (then 11 years old) finished his 48th summit on top of Mt. Carrigain.  The special times we had together, the overnights, the macaroni dinners mixed with dirt and twigs, the star gazing from Guyot shelter, the river crossings at which we "almost" stayed dry, the drive back down Sawyer River road where I let an 11 year old drive the car for the first time (what was I thinking?), the 18 mile day that a 10 year old survived to bag Owl's Head, the night he got sick at Carter Notch hut in the middle of the winter so we had to return later on to get Wildcat, having him so exhausted on the first climb of Wahington in the thick fog that we had to take the cog down, his first mountain (Liberty) when he was 5 years old, the wide eyed look on his face that first night we stayed in the tent at Liberty platforms, the bear rustling through the fire pit at midnight at Ethan Pond shelter, listening to the words "Man, this is so cool" over and over as he climbed Huntington Ravine to finally get Washington, staying up until nearly midnight camped in Dry River before getting Isolation, watching the sun set from West Bond, having passers by in cars honk and give us the thumbs up as they see a 6 year old with his own backpack trudging down the road back to the car, watching him teach his little brother all about everything on the younger one's first overnight at Nauman shelter.  All great memories.  But the best ones are all the times he said "Thanks Dad."


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow Max. Great post! I hope my daughter is equally interested in hiking and backpacking as your son is. She's only 8 months old, and I can't wait to take her on her first hikes. Looking into a Kelty pack now to get started! Any helpful advice on how to get kids into hiking?


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 10, 2003)

Take them when they are young. In the last fews years I've seen 3 - 5 year olds hike up Coppermine, Zealand, Lomesome Lake and other trails. Lot's of youngsters out there hiking.

Max, What a wonderful heartfelt story. You are one proud dad! Thank you for sharing.
__________________ 
Hope to see you at The Grill!


----------



## Max (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm starting all over again with you Greg.  14 month old Grandson!  We just bought them one of those Kielty kid carriers and the "former 11 year old peak bagger" is now starting the cycle again.  Yep, that's how we started with him...only they didn't have the real nice carriers...we had a Gerry which was pretty crude compared to today's stuff.

Best tips I can give?

1.  Take her EVERYWHERE!  Introduce her to everything in the outdoors, all seasons so she will grow up knowing it's perfectly natural to be outdoors instead of in front of the TV.
2.  Above all, make it fun.  Kids don't have the attention span like we do.  You will be able to tell when she's not interested in the hike.  That's not the time to say "it's only a little further".  If you have to turn back 15 minutes from the summit because she wants to quit, then that's the thing to do.
3.  Provide entertainment with silly little things.  Take a 20 minute walk to a pond and let her play with a frog, laugh when she gets covered with mud, make a boat out of a piece of wood, skip rocks across the water, play games.  It's not all about summits.
4.  Let her talk to other hikers.  Kids feel an enormous sense of self worth when they realize they are doing something that impresses people besides their parents.
5.  If she can take a best friend along, that's even better.  Keep an eye on them from a safe distance, but let them wander a bit to discover stuff on their own, let them develop little secrets to hide from you.
6.  Make a big deal out of spending overnight in the tent.  Sleeping bags are another world to them.  Go 1/2 mile somewhere and stay overnight.  Kids don't know distance relation...it'll seem like the other side of the world to her.
7.  Remember all the stuff from when you were a kid that amazed you then, but seems childish and silly now.  Do those things.

Follow all that plus common sense and you will be amazed as we were that your kids will grow up considering you as "best friends" instead of old farts that they are ashamed to be seen with at the mall.

Hope to meet you and the family someday Greg...you got the foundations for a great relationship with your kids, because you love hiking so much.  Kids grow up loving what their parents love if it's passed on to them with sincerity.

The final tip is don't wait to do it.  Start today and don't look back...someday those kids will be on their own and it's sooner than you think...trust me!  It seems like mine was 11 years old just last year...ooops, he's 26!  Don't end up being someone who will think later on in life, "Darn, I wished I'd brought my kids hiking when they were younger."


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow.    Some great parental advice! Thanks very much Max. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Schuyler (Sep 10, 2003)

Max – Thank you for all your warm and articulate thoughts and suggestions on hiking with kids! Makes me wish I had more opportunity – and a vehicle – when my kids were small. Although my oldest, now in her 20’s, did go on many hiking and camping trips and my younger ones enjoyed the few trips they went on, they still lost interest during the teenage years. I have heard other people say the same and we all find that the best approach at that point is to not force the issue but to still let them know how much you enjoy hiking and that they are always welcome to go when they are ready, (even if it takes years). My oldest just spent the last two weekends hiking with her six month old daughter!


----------



## Max (Sep 10, 2003)

No truer words spoken Schuyler!  My oldest had a heavy workload in college,  got interested in girls, got married, and now has a son of his own.  After several years of not hiking, he's getting back into the groove.  His son is his motivation.  It's true, you can't push them, they'll discover things on their own.  But if you lay the foundation early, it sure gives them a good base from which to start.  The  bonds between parents and kids can be strong ones, but you got to work at it.  Raising kids is a full time job, the hourly rate is really poor, and the expenses are horrific.  But the "thanks, kisses, and incredible looks" are more than payment for all your work.

Hey Greg...you haven't lived until you've changed a diaper outdoors in the winter time.  The Flying Zuchini Brothers don't even have THAT good of a juggling act!


----------

